# Peeling skin on fingers and toes



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

My little guy (nearly 17 months) has developed peeling skin around his toes and fingers (the tips and around the nails). It doesn't seem to bother him but I can't help but notice it and wonder about the cause.

Any ideas out there?

He is in water a lot (daily beach trips, evening jacuzzi or bath, etc.) but certainly not enough, I think, to cause this. It's been going on for a couple weeks now. No redness, no pain, just peeling skin.

Just wondering.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

does the beach have saltwater? that might be the cause, or the chlorine in the jacuzzi?


----------



## puppytails (Feb 7, 2002)

Not to freak you out, but it could be hand and mouth disease. It doesn't usually cause redness or itching until its REALLY advanced--just peeling skin in those areas... Its very contagious, so he could have picked it up any where really...


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

yes, the beach's water is salty but the jacuzzi has no chlorine.

Hand and mouth disease? Wouldn't I have it by now too?

Hmmm.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Could it be a vaccine reaction? I think I've heard of that as a symptom.


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

No recent vaccinations....the mystery continues.








:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds to me more like a habit kind of thing -- like chewing nails. I know people who pick & pull & bite the skin around their nails.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I had a friend with a corn allergy. Her son had it too. When they ate corn their fingers would peel.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My ds has peeling skin on his fingers, toes and bottom of his feet. He has eczema also in the creases of his ankles and wrists. This could be a food allergy or sensitvity- my ds's gets worse when he or I (he is nursing) eat certain foods.


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

Well I'm a nail biter but I don't think DS has picked it up from me...yet. (Another bad habit I
need to be cured of...sigh.)

But maybe it is an allergy though I don't think his/our (I'm still nursing) diet has changed that much.

But I'll review what we're eating and see if there are some likely suspects lurking in the fridge or pantry.

And like MamaMonica's little one, my guy now has a peeling heel.

Hmmm.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Lovebugsmommy (Nov 16, 2002)

AThletes foot maybe?


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

DS had a similar thing happen. His skin was peeling off in sheets.(fingers and toes) They treated it as eczema (tar bath and lotion). When that did no good a dermatologist as a last ditch before suggesting a possibly toxic to the kidneys medicine said he has read of a odd reaction to strep causing a similar thing. No he hadn't been ill, no fever etc. A short blood test later revealed he did have strep. A cours of simple anibiotics "cured" him.


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

wow - I never thought of strep.

the little guy has been healthy healthy healthy (and hasn't been taking any kind of medication for anything) but you never know I guess. Another possible cause to consider. Thanks.

DH (king of Atheletes' Feet) has already rejected that one - but good try.

I'll keep you all posted. perhaps we'll have to visit the ped after all. sigh.


----------

